# Male budgie plucking feathers



## RaccoonBird (Jul 20, 2021)

Hi there,
I have an avairy with 6 budgies, 3 males, 2 females and one newly fledged budgie. About 4 days ago i caught my male budgie trying to mate with the newly fledged budgie, i have also broken up fights where he was latched on to a female by grabbing her wings so she couldn't escape and doing the deed, he did this also to the fledged budgie and caused her to bleed from their wing ((they are okay i treated the wound)). I realised this was a massive problem so i took him out and placed him in a cage and took him inside away from the aviary, he had started to pluck feathers and i dont know how to help him, he is a danger if i put him back in and my aviary seems extremely happy without him there. Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*

*You should not be allowing any of these birds to breed. *
*We never condone colony breeding due to the inherent risks and dangers (which you are now experiencing) and the newly fledged budgie should not be in the cage with the adults. 

The fledgling, nest box and father need to be in into individual cag together. The father should care for the baby until it is fully weaned. This will be at about 6-8 weeks old.
Once the fledgling is fully weaned, you can put her in the aviary with the other females.
Once the fledgling is fully weaned, put the non-agressive male (father budgie) into a cage of his own and put it NEAR the cage where you are housing the aggressive male.
That way, both will have company but neither of them will be able to hurt the other nor will there be anymore breeding.

Given that you now have three females (including the fledgling once she is fully weaned, you need to keep the males separate from the females.
Nothing should be put into the adult female aviary that can be used as a nesting box or nesting site.
If any of the other females show signs of laying, you will need to remove the eggs immediately.

The aggressive male budgie should never be put back into the aviary with the other birds-- he is going to have to be housed separately from now on.
If you ever put him back with the others, you risk him severely injuring or killing one or more of them.
He is plucking at this point in time, because he is stressed. Spend time near the cage each day on a regular basis talking, singing or reading to him.
Keep your bird active, mentally stimulated, well fed and comfortable. These are things we should be doing anyways. 
Play music for him when you aren't around. *

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*How large is the cage in which you have the aggressive male? For a solo bird, the minimum size cage should be 76 cm Long x 46 cam Wide x 46 cm high
Do you have an individual cage in which to house the fledgling and the father until the fledgling is fully weaned? If not, you need to get one right away. Minimum size 76 cm Long x 46 cam Wide x 46 cm high for two budgies.
Essentials to a Great Cage

Where are you located?
Do you have an Avian Vet?
How large is the aviary?
What are you feeding these budgies?

A Healthy Diet for your Budgie
Quality Seed Mix
CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses
Safe Foods for Budgies

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory**


*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello there and welcome to the forums!

You've been given great advice above, and it's very important that you follow FaeryBee's advice as well as read through ALL the threads provided. This is a less-than-ideal situation and the chicks as well as your other birds are in danger, as you can tell. 

She's given some great resources and you've come to a great place to stay updated on the best of budgie care practices. Please be ask questions if you have any after reading through everything!

I'm hoping for the best outcome for your birds! Please keep us updated. 

Cheers 👋


----------

